# Kernel mode RP-PPPOE not working

## firaX

Hi i couldnt find a definite answere to this problem.

I compiled RP PPPOE against pppd CVS and enabled the plugin (used to work fine on SUSE). adsl-connect gives me following error:

...rp-pppoe.so loaded successfully

...ppp0 <-> eth0

blabla

COULDN T INCREASE MTU to 1500

COULDN T INCREASE MRU to 1500

the process loads (is shown in ps x) but no connection is being made.

adsl-status show "link attached but ppp0 is down"

Can someone please help me on this one?

I got all possible ppp options compiled in the kernel btw.

----------

## firaX

FIXED

if anyone cares....rp-pppoe kernel mode doesnt work with pppd-2.4.2b3  , use 2.4.2b2  to get it to work  :Smile: 

the adsl-stop script doesnt kill the pppd rp-pppoe.so ... process though...anyone know how to modify the script to kill EVERYTHING related to kernel mode ?

----------

## joneskoo

maybe not the script but killall -9 pppd to kill all those dead ppp interfaces that keep hanging aroudn after failed experiements.

----------

